# Determining Bearing Capacity Factors



## JGipe1 (Oct 25, 2016)

With shall foundations, should Bearing Capacity factors be determined with the NAVFAC Design Manual _or_ Terzaghi's chart? That is, if the exam problem does not specify which to use.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Oct 25, 2016)

My EET notes say to use Terzaghi if I remember right, I will check when I get home.


----------



## geomane (Oct 25, 2016)

My EET notes are based on Navfac lol. I'm sure the factors (or table/chart) will be given. Or they will say to use terzaghi, meyerhoff, vesic etc.


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Jmcc06 said:


> My EET notes are based on Navfac lol. I'm sure the factors (or table/chart) will be given. Or they will say to use terzaghi, meyerhoff, vesic etc.


I'm not expecting being given anything for this exam. I am expecting Hell. And if we are given something else, I'll be happy.

Obvious typo in original post... I meant "shallow" foundations.


----------



## cdc0001 (Oct 25, 2016)

EET notes show NAVFAC charts and Terzaghi table.... I made a note to use NAVFAC charts over tables based on instructor recommendation


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 25, 2016)

cdc0001 said:


> EET notes show NAVFAC charts and Terzaghi table.... I made a note to use NAVFAC charts over tables based on instructor recommendation


Thanks. That was what I was leaning towards. I wish it was Terzaghi though since those numbers are precise... sometimes the chart can be hard to get the right number.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Oct 25, 2016)

JGipe1 said:


> Thanks. That was what I was leaning towards. I wish it was Terzaghi though since those numbers are precise... sometimes the chart can be hard to get the right number.


Okay if the EET notes say use NAVFAC then that's what you use, I could not remember which chart I wrote "use this on exam" over so I was going to check when I got home.


----------

